# Tower 2 way valve switch & circuit board



## mack22 (18 Nov 2011)

Can anyone help please.. I have a Tower two port valve model MV2-22C I have two fitted in my boiler system, they need a bit of lubrication once in a blue moon, sadly this time I over did it with the WD40 and it got into the micro switch unit (or washed something in to it) and the switch and the backing circuit board heated up to the point of destruction, it seems daft to have to renew the whole valve unit if someone has an old one to hand, and can part with the bit that I require, I have tried the usual channels, E Bay etc without luck, I am quite happy to pay postage and packing costs. Thank you.


----------



## Dibs-h (18 Nov 2011)

You can buy new actuators on their own - there's no need to replace the valve.

Dibs


----------



## mack22 (18 Nov 2011)

Its not the actuator that's the problem, that works ok, its the micro switch unit and circuit board that's the problem...


----------



## Dibs-h (18 Nov 2011)

Sorry - when I meant the actuator, I meant the "head", i.e. everything that is contained in the usually cream box.

Or you could try and repair the circuit board - they aren't vastly complicated and don't have a million components on them

Dibs


----------



## RogerS (18 Nov 2011)

You could also ask over on Askthetrades


----------



## sparkymarky (18 Nov 2011)

i think the microswitch`s are the same as these http://www.maplin.co.uk/miniature-micro ... 5&t=module (the £2.19 one) dont quote me on that though. 

have you also checked the synchron motor is spinning when the heating is being called for (it is done by removing the motor placing upside down then turn the heating on, if it spins - then its fine.) sychron motors can be bought from here http://www.heating-parts.co.uk/Product.asp?Prd=212465.

saying that though, the time you spend repairing a valve ect you could just buy one of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TWO-PORT-22MM ... 853wt_1163 detach the actuator and install in around 10 mins. 

hope some of this helps, cheers mark.


----------



## mack22 (18 Nov 2011)

Thanks for advice so far, the circuit board has a lovely burn in it, I could see about putting in a new switch but the board is a bit fragile around the switch area due to the burn hole, I thought I could smell something but I thought it was the WD40 burning off!


----------



## RogerS (18 Nov 2011)

I have mended PCB's in the past using thin copper wire in lieu of the tracks on the board and then reinforcing the board with Araldite.


----------



## Digit (18 Nov 2011)

> I have mended PCB's in the past using thin copper wire in lieu of the tracks on the board and then reinforcing the board with Araldite.



Plus 1. If necessary clean and dry the board first to prevent any further tracking.

Roy.


----------



## mack22 (18 Nov 2011)

Thanks Roger & Roy, yes I have rewired duff circuit boards before, (church organ builder by trade) its just that I thought sod it, find an easy way out for a change.... its not to be.... so down to Maplins tomorrow!
Thanks to one and all, re advice given.

21st Now working, went to Maplins on Saturday and got switch, made up a new board out of some firm hard plastic I had in the garage, so as long as it remains stable all should be ok!


----------

